# cups. нет доступа к $hostname:631

## EsTaF

Решив проблему с драйверами под свой принтак, поймал новую проблему - принтак выдает бедую бумаги без печати.

Проблему решал обходом версии cups и gimp-print, которая ставилась по дефолту.

То есть, просто удалил их. забил эти вещи в package.keywords и подтянул последние версии cups и gimp-print.

Когда появились баги с печатью, откатился обратно и в итоге, при  входе на страничку управления вижу надпись:

Not Found

The requested resource was not found on this server.  

если набрать 127.0.0.1:631/admin, то вижу надпись:

Upgrade Required

An upgrade to a secure connection is required. If you are seeing this message in a web browser then it does not support HTTP encryption upgrades. 

заходить можно любым броузером и из-под любого аккаунта. в том числе и рута. надписи одни и те же.

логи ничего хорошего тоже не выдают.

D [01/Aug/2006:19:05:14 +0400] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [01/Aug/2006:19:05:14 +0400] ReadClient: 5 GET /help/ HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2006:19:05:14 +0400] SendError: 5 code=404 (Not Found)

D [01/Aug/2006:19:05:14 +0400] CloseClient: 5

По гуглу нашел всего несколько ссылок на каком-то китайском, немецком и испанском языках.

результат

ничего вразумительного.

попробовал удалить cups, очистить конфиги, заново поставить и запустить данное чудо = 0

один в один.

Блин. Я даже и не знаю, что спрашивать-то. Спрашивать, как исправить - глупо. Ибо эти вопросы на этом форуме прозвучали бы и были решены.

Таок вопрос, в общем. Что нужно удалить после удаления cups, что если я его потом поставлю обратно, не сталкиваться с данной проблемой. Ну или свести такую вероятность к минимумуму  :Smile: 

----------

## fank

ты знаешь, вроде бы и я долго мучился с подобными проблемами

каждый раз было примерно так - дефолтный подправленный кофиг с кучей комментов разрастался и подвергался чистке, после чего такие вот сообщения примерно появлялись и у меня (404 - Not found)

каждый раз решалось всё полным удалением /etc/cups и переустановкой сабжа

а какие версии пакетов и флаги?

кстати, не так давно заметил, что вроде бы немного реорганизованы были ppd драйверы

или добавились пакеты или они сменили название, точно не скажу

----------

## ba

была такая же проблема, откатился на cups-1.1

----------

## EsTaF

 *ba wrote:*   

> была такая же проблема, откатился на cups-1.1

 

вот, когда откатился, это и началось.

Решилось переустановкой cups и foomatic. Что очень странно. Ибо это удалялось и ставилось раньше, тоже. cupsd был перезапущен, тоже.

Появилась прежняя проблем. После того, как установил принтер и настроил его, при печати, выдаются чистые листы бумаги вместо печати. При чем, "печатает" медленно, как и подобает при качественной печати (если так настроить).

На оффтопе все ок. (в этом плане)

EPSON Stylus Color 1160 - CUPS+Gimp-Print v4.2.7

С foomatic, наверное, нужно колдовать. Но где об этом прочесть - непонятно. В хэндбуке довольно-таки стандартные инструкции.

 *fank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> а какие версии пакетов и флаги?
> 
> 

 

net-print/cups-1.1.23-r8  USE="nls pam slp ssl -gnutls -samba"

----------

## fank

батенька, у меня точно такой же принтер был

и он точно работает с версией 1.1

какой драйвер используешь?

точное название?

----------

## EsTaF

Я раньше тоже никогда не испытывал с ним проблем. Операционки были, такие, как Slackware и SuSE.

EPSON Stylus Color 1160 - CUPS+Gimp-Print v4.2.7

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml

Code Listing 5.1: Installing gimp-print drivers

When the emerge process has finished, the Gimp-Print drivers will be available through the CUPS web interface.^

CUPS web interface показывает именно этот драйвер. то есть, EPSON Stylus Color 1160 - CUPS+Gimp-Print v4.2.7

Большего выбора через этот web-интерфейс я не нашел.

Настроил именно на эту модель.

также, устанавливал все по дкументации Gutenprint user manual командой:

foomatic-ppdfile -d gimp-print -p Epson-Stylus_Color_1160

попробовал еще проверить печать из gedit

gedit: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgnomecups-1.0.so.1: undefined symbol: cupsLangDefault

Или, вот:

foomatic-configure -s cups -p Epson-Stylus_Color_1160 -c file:/dev/usb/lp0 -n Epson1160 -d gimp-print

shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

Use of uninitialized value in substitution (s///) at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Foomatic/DB.pm line 3596.

Use of uninitialized value in substitution (s///) at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Foomatic/DB.pm line 3597.

Use of uninitialized value in substitution (s///) at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Foomatic/DB.pm line 3598.

Use of uninitialized value in substitution (s///) at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Foomatic/DB.pm line 3599.

Use of uninitialized value in substitution (s///) at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Foomatic/DB.pm line 3600.

Use of uninitialized value in substitution (s///) at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Foomatic/DB.pm line 3427.

shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

----------

## EsTaF

Следущие форумы, где я тоже пытаюсь решить эту проблему:

http://linuxforum.ru/index.php?showtopic=23983

http://gentoo.ru/node/3825

http://www.linux.org.ru/jump-message.jsp?msgid=1522428

http://www.nixp.ru/cgi-bin/forum/YaBB.pl?board=hardware;action=display;num=1154946810

некоторая доп. информация..

----------

